# 18 year old insurance nissan gt-r



## magnerslol (Feb 23, 2013)

hey guys im new here and just wondering if anyone knows who will insure me for a nissan gt-r im 18. the quotes i have had are for like 20 grand if i can get 4-8 grand quote id be happy


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

is it still half term?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Get a non turbo GTS once your past 21 but it won't be until after your 25 you'll get a decent quote ... now finish your homework :chuckle:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

£20,000 insurance are you taking the mick???


----------



## HarryW (Jul 15, 2012)

If you really want a GT-R, work your way up the ladder first with various other cars.

To give you an Idea, I'm 23, 6years NCB, 0 points/convictions etc, worked my way through the chain from hot hatches to a 200sx all on my own insurance, now onto my 33 GTR which I renewed today with greenlight. £1080 all mods declared etc etc...

Patience and not being a pratt when young pays off!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

HarryW said:


> If you really want a GT-R, work your way up the ladder first with various other cars.
> 
> To give you an Idea, I'm 23, 6years NCB, 0 points/convictions etc, worked my way through the chain from hot hatches to a 200sx all on my own insurance, now onto my 33 GTR which I renewed today with greenlight. £1080 all mods declared etc etc...
> 
> Patience and not being a pratt when young pays off!


Well maybe OP's parents will be footing the bill...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Clue might be in the name


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

RSVFOUR said:


> Clue might be in the name


Anagram for Legal Mr Son? maybe a rich lawyer dad footing bill then?


----------



## HarryW (Jul 15, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Well maybe OP's parents will be footing the bill...


This...Is very true...


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

stick to forza/GT5 and invest that money into something productive, no insurance company will take you seriously until you're 25


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Stop bashing him, I remember the days when I aspired to a nice car, and wanted to know where I stood on that day and where I needed to go. Without that measure I would not have achieved half of what I have now.

Shoot for the stars and you'll be over the moon.........


----------



## magnerslol (Feb 23, 2013)

ok well im going to insure my self on a little car like a corsa or something until im 21 get my 2 years no claims then the insurance is about 3 grand. also my dad is not paying for it he died when i was 15


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

try old retro cars like 190e, e30 etc , you can get a 1.8/2.0 for the same price as a corsa and it looks pimp 

then, like you said get 2-3 years no claims and get a GTST or something, had my first skyline @23 and was costing me £2000 for 425bhp.


----------



## magnerslol (Feb 23, 2013)

would it be much cheaper insuring it on company when im 20 with 2 years no claim and driving experience ?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

When you talk of "Nissan gt-r", do you mean Nissan Skyline GT-R or Nissan GTR??

Big difference in potential response!

TT


----------



## magnerslol (Feb 23, 2013)

Nissan GTR


----------



## magnerslol (Feb 23, 2013)

made my mind up waiting until im 21 saving cash for then going to put a 20 grand deposit down and get a new one on finance with the 3 year service plan for the extra 500 my mum said she would help me with insurance so until then guess i will just have to sit tight


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

magnerslol said:


> made my mind up waiting until im 21 saving cash for then going to put a 20 grand deposit down and get a new one on finance with the 3 year service plan for the extra 500 my mum said she would help me with insurance so until then guess i will just have to sit tight


That will leave about £55K on finance. Hope you've got a good job to make the repayments on that.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Buying a car with a £20k deposit and getting help from mum with insurance rather than footing the bill?

Sure there's some logic here but I'm missing it currently...


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

GhostWKD said:


> Buying a car with a £20k deposit and getting help from mum with insurance rather than footing the bill?
> 
> Sure there's some logic here but I'm missing it currently...


don't be silly, you know exactly what the situation is, as does everyone else here ^^ lucky guy lol


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol funny how every teenager and early 20 something wants a GTR. They either have cash coming out of their pockets or are under estimating how expensive a GTR ownership can potentially be. I could easily go and buy a GTR, but with the running costs I would give it a miss. My R32 GTR will keep me happy on the road as will my race car on track.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

It makes me laugh that young people get a hard time on this forum, i'm 23 and can insure a GTR for £1000 in my name and everything. 
It's really not that hard to make a couple of bucks if your paying off a finance plan! 

(However i don't finance ANYTHING and my 32 will keep me happy for a long time


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

jonnypolish said:


> It makes me laugh that young people get a hard time on this forum, i'm 23 and can insure a GTR for £1000 in my name and everything.


I don't think they would get it so bad if they were all genuine but there are an awful lot of dreamers. They come and go.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Haha that's a fair point!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

jonnypolish said:


> It makes me laugh that young people get a hard time on this forum, i'm 23 and can insure a GTR for £1000 in my name and everything.
> It's really not that hard to make a couple of bucks if your paying off a finance plan!
> 
> (However i don't finance ANYTHING and my 32 will keep me happy for a long time


You do realise that these kids are talking 'GTR' as in Nissan GTR and not Skyline GTR? That's a whole new ball game, but I know the feeling I'm 21 with a DC5 so insurance was a pig at first.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

magnerslol said:


> made my mind up waiting until im 21 saving cash for then going to put a 20 grand deposit down and get a new one on finance with the 3 year service plan for the extra 500 my mum said she would help me with insurance so until then guess i will just have to sit tight


Mate, go and see the world, GTR's will be around for a long time yet, your youth won't!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

But his Mum's willing to shell out a few grand (plus ) for his insurance ... spoilsport ...

Summer holidays again people ...


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Another point is an 18-24 year olds are generally not mentally mature enough to be driving around with a 500 bhp supercar. In the same way it would be super expensive to insure a Ferrari or Lambo for an 18-24 year old the same should apply to a GTR which can be just as lethal in the wrong hands as any exotic supercar.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

I beg to differ racer, my skyline GTR is more expensive for me to insure than a 35 GTR! I might check my insurance for Ferrari's now  although I never would actually want one or afford one ha!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You missed the point mate


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

I re-read your post and I did  sorry!


----------



## TopSecretGTR (Nov 9, 2013)

As someone else said, work your way up, i went from a ZR105, E46 320 Msport, ZR160 VVC, E92 330i msport, ST1 Astra VXR and next will be a R33 GTR as i am now 25.

Unless your a millionaire then buying a car like that is daft at your age, get out and travel, I***8217;ve been to the states on a roadtrip with my friends, the Caribbean, Thailand, Cambodia and all over Europe!

you are only young once, you can be old and have a nice car.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

If I had bought a GT-R when I was 18, i probably would have killed myself within a week!

I'd advise driving a 'normal' car for a few years, to improve your driving awareness before taking the plunge.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Lol.

Pmsl.

Rotfl.

This thread has me doing all of the above.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> Lol funny how every teenager and early 20 something wants a GTR. They either have cash coming out of their pockets or are under estimating how expensive a GTR ownership can potentially be. I could easily go and buy a GTR, but with the running costs I would give it a miss. My R32 GTR will keep me happy on the road as will my race car on track.


Thats the one problem I have with the R35, I would love to run it on the track, but I know i cannot comfortably afford to do it lol. 

Might buy a dedicated cheap track car like an MX5 or wait a couple of years and get a GT86 (need to look into tyre prices and stuff first)


----------



## AR95 (Jan 19, 2015)

I've got a B5 RS4 at 19, fairplay if you get one before 20 )))))


----------



## SiR_GTR (Jul 28, 2014)

Going to appeal to the young kids with one of these "memes"










I would advise getting minimal to no finance on a car when you are that age. I hope to avoid car finance until I am 30 at least. 17-24 and so far so good. There are so many cool cars out there at the moment that are cheap. Yes they are old an may need expensive parts here and if its a turbo rebuilds are always a very real possibility. But still affordable. Buy an N/A hot hatch or sports coupe and you will have very cheap fun, learn about driving and basic maintenance and mods. 

If the GTR is being bought for. Go for it if you really want it, we all envy you. Only problem it might numb you to liking other cool cars in the future. Also, as said you would have a lot more fun traveling around and partying if you have spare cash.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Why is thread still generating responses to the OP two years after he asked the question?

He could have 40% NCD by now.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Why is thread still generating responses to the OP two years after he asked the question?
> 
> He could have 40% NCD by now.


Why indeed! Let's kill it.


----------

